# Just 28 More Sets of Thornwell Needed to Proceed



## crhoades (Oct 18, 2004)

Just 28 More Sets of Thornwell Needed to Proceed

Solid Ground Christian Books is getting close to the number of orders needed to proceed with the new printing of The Collected Writings of James H. Thornwell, one of the greatest of the 19th century theologians. In addition to the four volume set we plan to include a Complete Bibliography for Thornwell (compiled by Wayne Sparkman of the PCA Historical Society). This will be an extremely helpful addition to the set.

If you have already ordered your set please pass this offer on to as many people as you can. We will not proceed until we get 28 more sets ordered.

The Table of Contents is as follows:

*VOLUME ONE: (660 pages)*
*Theological Lectures*
Lecture 1 - Preliminary Observations: Relative Importance of the science of Theology
Lecture 2 - The Being of God
Lecture 3 - Man's Natural Ignorance of God
Lecture 4 - The Nature and Limits of our Knowledge of God
Lecture 5 - The Names of God
Lecture 6 - The Nature and Attributes of God
Lecture 7 - Spirituality of God
Lecture 8 - The Incommunicable Attributes of God
Lecture 9 - Creation
Lecture 10 - Man
Lecture 11 - Moral Government
Lecture 12 - The Covenant of Works
Lecture 13 - Original Sin
Lecture 14 - The State and Nature of Sin
Lecture 15 - The Pollution and Guilt of Sin
Lecture 16 - Degrees of Guilt

Theology, It's Proper Method and Central Principle
The Personality of God
Nature of our Relation to Adam in his First Sin

Appendix A - Discourse Delivered by Thornwell, upon being Inaugurated as Professor of Theology
Appendix B - Questions for Students upon the Lectures in Theology
Appendix C - Analysis of Calvin's Institutes, with Notes and Comments
Appendix D - Questions for Students on Calvin's Institutes

*VOLUME TWO: (620 pages)*
Discourse 1 - Outline of the Covenant of Grace
Discourse 2 - Theology as a Life in Individuals and in the Church
Discourse 3 - The Necessity and Nature of Christianity
Discourse 4 - Election and Reprobation
Discourse 5 - The Necessity of the Atonement
Discourse 6 - The Priesthood of Christ
Discourse 7 - Christ Tempted as the Second Adam
Discourse 8 - The Gospel, God's Power and Wisdom
Discourse 9 - The Personality of the Holy Ghost
Discourse 10 - The Nature of Salvation
Discourse 11 - Antinomianism
Discourse 12 - Christian Effort
Discourse 13 - The Sacrifice of Christ, the Type and Model of Missionary Effort
Discourse 14 - Discourses on Truth
# 1 - The Ethical System of the Bible
# 2 - The Love of Truth
# 3 - The Love of Truth
# 4 - Sincerity
# 5 - Faithfulness
# 6 - Vows
# 7 - Consistency

*VOLUME THREE: (820 pages)*
Part I - Rationalist Controversy
The Standard and Nature of Religion (in three sections)
1- An External Standard Vindicated
2- Religion Psychologically Considered
3- Revelation and Religion
The Office of Reason in Regard to Revelation
Miracles
1- Their Nature
2- Their Apologetic Worth
3- Their Credibility

Part II - Papal Controversy
The Validity of the Baptism of the Church of Rome
Romanist Arguments for the Apocrypha Discussed in a Series of 18 Letters
Appendices
1- Original Article on the Apocrypha by Thornwell
2- Specimen Letter of a Reply to the Rev. P.N. Lynch
3- Collection of Passages in which Dr. Lynch represents the Fathers quoting the Apocrypha

*VOLUME FOUR: (640 pages)*
Church Officers
-The Call of the Minister
-The Ruling Elder
-The Ruling Elder as a Presbyter
-Resolutions as to the Eldership
-Presbyterianism and the Eldership

Church Operations
-Argument against Church Boards
-Argument for Church Boards Answered
-Debate Touching Church Boards
-Church Boards and Presbyterianism

Church Discipline
-The Revised Book of Church Discipline
-The Revised Book Vindicated

The Church and Slavery
-Relation of the Church to Slavery
-The Christian Doctrine of Slavery

The Southern Presbyterian Church
-Reasons for the Separate Organization
-Address to all Churches of Christ
-Valedictory Letter to the Northern Church

The Church and Secular Societies
-Societies for Moral Reform
-Speech on African Colonization

Miscellanea
-Review of the General Assembly of 1847
-Report on Systematic Beneficence
-Report on Foreign Missions
-Sermon on National Sins
-Relation of the State to Christ (A Memorial)
-The Scribe Instructed
-The Gospel Ministry

Appendices
-Argument for Church Boards by the Rev. Thomas Smyth
-Presbyterianism, by the Rev. Charles Hodge
-A Complete Bibliography of J.H. Thornwell

List Price $220.00
*Special Price for the first 300 sets is $100.00 (over 160 sets already sold)* 
Reserve your set by calling Toll Free *1-877-666-9469*
Respond to this e-mail at *[email protected]*
Visit us on line at http://solid-ground-books.com

[Edited on 18-10-2004 by crhoades]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 18, 2004)

Is this the same set Banner of Truth put out?


----------



## crhoades (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, but with the added appendix of bibliography. The Banner set is out of print and woefully hard to find. For $100, it's a deal that is hard to pass up. He is taking orders and won't charge your card until they are ready to ship.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 18, 2004)

It makes me almost wish I had American dollars  - I guess I could probably exchange them but then again it would cost me over $200 to do that.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thornwell Sets Have Arrived!*

From Solid Ground Christian Books:

Thornwell Sets Have Arrived! Last Day for $100.00 Special!

The Four Volume Works of James H. Thornwell have arrived today, December 7th.
This set lists for $225.00 and our special $100.00 deal has been extended one more day until midnight tonight!

Feel free to forward this offer on to anyone who might be interested. Thanks!

Call us Toll Free at 1-877-666-9469
Respond to this e-mail at [email protected]
Order on-line at http://solid-ground-books.com/detail_281.asp


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeeeeaaaa, mine is send to my adress in the Netherlands!!!!!!!


----------



## crhoades (Dec 8, 2004)

Just received my set. Wow! Now if I only could find a couple of seasons to read them.

Does anyone know where I could find the Life and Letters of Thornwell by Palmer published by Banner of Truth?

I found 2 copies on Amazon used for $47.00 each. Too steep.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone know where I could find the Life and Letters of Thornwell by Palmer published by Banner of Truth?

Are they not included in the set from SGB ?


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 8, 2004)

Dear crhoades,

Check this out :
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0851511953/ref=nosim/bookfindercom01/026-0197506-5131631

http://dogbert.abebooks.com/abe/BookDetails?bi=216904484

So are " The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell : Palmer" not in that 4 volume set of Thornwell from Solid Ground ?


----------



## crhoades (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Does anyone know where I could find the Life and Letters of Thornwell by Palmer published by Banner of Truth?
> 
> Are they not included in the set from SGB ?



They are NOT in the set. Check Amazon for the books.


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 23, 2005)

Yesterday i got mine from SGCB. Are there more on the board who read his writtings ?


----------

